# Torn on what to do with rear diff...



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

My rear diff is howling a little more noticeable now, just like everyone has talked about before. I have an '05 with 18,000 miles and notice the noise around previously mentioned speeds of 40-50, but it only occurs on decelleration. Right now, I don't see a reason to have anyone tear into the rear end and replace the diff... I don't know, I am torn. This would be the time to get it done, but it's not affecting anything right now - which is the key word. I may end up worse than I started off with. Yes, this comes down to what I really want to do, but I'm open to opinions. Anyone have more experiences they would like to share?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The rear has a new part number. The reason for the failure has been found and the new rears are no longer exhibiting any problems. So, I’d get it done now. Just make sure the dealer realizes there should be a new part number listed.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

In addition to getting the updated part, ask around and see if you can find a dealer that doesn't have their head jammed up their ass. I wouldn't trust most Pontiac services departments to add windshield wiper fluid to my car, but after checking around -- I did find a dealer with a service manager who's really, really, really in GTOs. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I had the same reservations. I DID NOT WANT anyone tearing apart the carrier and screwing around with it. That IS NOT the case. The entire diff. is replaced, NO interior workings are messed with. The old is unbolted etc the new one is installed and realigned. I was VERY apprehensive on having mine taken out. Took my dealer a few hours not days like I had heard others report.

The new one was installed and I have had not one complaint. My worries were laid to rest. The new one is as quiet as can be. I TRIED to find a noise and still cannot. The old was replaced at about 6K and I have 18.6K as of now and all is well.....(knock on wood)

I have read horror stories on some of these dealers, and I am fortunate to have a good one. I fully trust them. As I have stated numerous times, I have nothing but good to say about them. I feel for the guys on here who are being short changed in service from the dealer and do not blame them for their concerns. 

Thing is you are at the mercy of the dealer to change this out. You can either let it go and hope it doesn't get better or let the dealer replace it. It is a warranted item, and I do not think they will let you take it to an independent dealer to have the work done... You can always shell out your $$ but I think that is not wise, UNLESS you have exhausted all of your patience on the dealer.

IMO let the dealer change it out. NOT ALL of us have bad service guys. Base your concerns and opinions on YOUR dealer not the ones that are incompetent. You may find they just may surprise you. *


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of the help guys. I'm picky as all get out as well, and your thoughts help calm . I'm going to have the dealer take a look at it in about a month or two. I'm going to get through this front fascia procedure first. Good to hear about the other part number, I will note that. Does anyone know that part number is so I can double verify? 

Thanks again for your support guys!


----------



## Whannanna (Dec 12, 2006)

Now, I can hear Whining when i start off, but i wont hear it after like, 15 - 20 mph. is my rear diff going off or is that they way it was made and i dont have a problem? Mine is 04 M6, with 40K miles i bought used, with 18K


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Whannanna said:


> Now, I can hear Whining when i start off, but i wont hear it after like, 15 - 20 mph. is my rear diff going off or is that they way it was made and i dont have a problem? Mine is 04 M6, with 40K miles i bought used, with 18K


*NO that's not normal. The most common whine comes at 45-55 but not necessarily all. At 40K you are over the warranty... I'd still take it back to a Pontiac dealer and see if anything can be done. With the problems with rears they may just take care of it. You won't know until you ask.*


----------

